# july contest winner



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Congratulations, Heidi!

I do have a question as to how this decision was made as there were 3 "winners" (Heidi, Augustus, Gwen) considering each had 6 votes. I read the rules very carefully and my last win was July 2009 exactly one year ago. The contest rules state that "In the event of a tie, a second poll will be set up for one week to choose a winner between the tying photographs."

Please clarify the decision process. Thanks!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I don't vote for any of the contests, just in case something like this happens, then I cast the deciding vote. If we were actually giving out prizes then somethign more formal would have to be done but since this is all in fun...I finally got to vote! 

And I can honestly say that it was very hard to decide. I'll be very happy to go back to not voting. lol

This was also to help speed up the process of getting the August contest up and running.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations Claudia. That is a great picture.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Congratulations Claudia. That is a great picture.


I do not want to take away anything from the winning picture with my comments! Congratulations, again!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Congrats. great picture


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Great picture....


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!*
Great Picture!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Way to go Heidi, and her pups!!!!!:hyper:


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Congrats! That is a great picture.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Aw, Congrats Claudia! It's doubly sweet 'cause Peanut is in that picture.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

OK, if it's not too late here is the new topic "Going into Fall"

Thanks everyone for voting for my all time fave picture..yes it's Peanut, Jack and Chewie...Thanks again.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't have any fall pictures of Enzo yet - he hasn't been alive that long! lol


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Enzos_Mom said:


> I don't have any fall pictures of Enzo yet - he hasn't been alive that long! lol


I was thinking going into fall, it's very fall like here already...still very hot here, but the you can tell fall is the air.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Hmm...depending on how long it runs, I'm sure I can come up with something. =)


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Congratulations, a great photo indeed!


----------



## Chuppy (Apr 11, 2009)

Congrats!


----------

